# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Is this HGH, real or fake

## Jonny1

I'm new to the game, does anybody know, are these the real deal?

Thanks,
Jonny1  :Hmmmm:

----------


## hydroP

No, that is a supplement

HGH is prescribed medice therefore not available over the counter

----------


## Jonny1

thanks

----------


## Slic4788

Or better yet...real hgh is always injectable, and not a pill.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Thats some GNC bull shit product, waste of $$

----------


## goober48

better off taking tribulus if ur gonna take that OTC HGH stuff cuz thats all it really is

----------


## Geeezer

: Welcome2:

----------


## jaysunderstudy

"GH releasers" have NO effect on GH levels, GH would be broken down too rapidly to do any good if used orally. Only injectable or the new nasal inhaled versions are worth the investment, the same goes with "test boosters" as well.

----------


## slayer1983

thats proly a blend of ammino acids sold as a precusrser

----------


## Big

> thats proly a blend of ammino acids sold as a precusrser


Bro, this thread is two and a half years old. You have been bumping old threads all day, what gives?

----------


## wilson9d

> Bro, this thread is two and a half years old. You have been bumping old threads all day, what gives?


All of the post by the vets says to read the old stuff first then ask questions? :LOL:

----------


## Big

> All of the post by the vets says to read the old stuff first then ask questions?


He didn't ask a question Einstein, he bumped an antique thread just to make a statement, and a speculative one at that. Perhaps you should go back to making informative statements like this one: 



> waiting sucks


or this:



> good i hate waiting


or this:



> Maybe you should try F****** hotter girls?

----------


## wilson9d

> He didn't ask a question Einstein, he bumped an antique thread just to make a statement, and a speculative one at that. Perhaps you should go back to making informative statements like this one: 
> 
> or this:
> 
> or this:


Don’t act like you’re not impressed :7up: 

How’d you know I was a genius?

----------


## Big

> Dont act like youre not impressed
> 
> Howd you know I was a genius?


Actually the comment about hotter girls was pretty good, works for me every time  :Smilie:

----------


## Slaiv

wow! old thread indeed  :Wink:

----------


## dharts

bump

----------


## Big

> bump


the OP's question was answered years ago, if your mission is to antagonize the staff with posts such as this, you will not like the outcome.

----------

